# Just for laughs and giggles . . .



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Go to http://monstermashup.com/ and upload your photos. I did one with my four kids and me, and it was hilarious!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is pretty funny, it's just like JibJab.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey that is cool! Too funny!


----------



## springheeledjack (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey that was great, it's nice to see friends and families heads mashing it up!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

